# My Laguna gets special treatment



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I have already posted this in the Showroom section so apologies if you have seen it before...

It's been a wee while since I had something worthwhile posting pics about. Added to the fact that I have changed cars more times in the last 3 months than I can remember!

The car in question I have had for the last 2 weeks, is a 2005 Laguna Initiale 110k on the clock with an enormous amount of swirlage!

A few before cleaning shots

















Process was a TFR soak & rinse
Followed up with Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snowfoam - great cleaning & very clingy!
Wheels were done with AS Smart wheels & all shuts & crevices done with APC

















Next up on decontamination was Tardis & Fallout Remover on the whole car to get rid of every last bit









Once rinsed thoroughly it was out with the Dodo SN Medium Clay Bar which is very quick and effective but can leave surface marring. This wasn't going to be an issue once you see the size of the defects already there!

After claying i gave it a final Orchard Snowfoaming before bringing it inside for inspection & correction. Even after the decontamination it had already got you would not believe the extr dirta that the snowfoam lifted.

Here's a few inspection shots

















Correction was to be carried out with a rotary but a technical issue meant I resorted to the Kestral DA

A 2 stage correction was needed after a few trials and good old Megs 105 & 205 were called in on a CG Hex orange & white pad. All came up pretty well.
Some 50/50 shots

























Correction went very well and it needed to be as there was no glazes or fillers going near it.

After an ipa wipedown it was time to apply the finishing touch.
22PLE VX1 Signature Glass Coat ' made of glass, not for glass' as they say!

It's pretty new and I first seen Todd Cooperider using it on a Ferarri.. The Laguna is probably the same price as a mud flap for one but none the less it is the first car in Ireland north or south to wear the stuff so the company tell me.. So here is the finished shots.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Excellent turnaround


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Shine is that deep it almost looks black


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job fella


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work...same alloys I have on my Mk3 Clio, and they don't look in mint condition like yours!!!


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great 50/50 shots and a superb finish, keep us all posted on how 22PLE VX1 Signature Glass Coat lasts


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

They say 18+ months protection so no mad claims... but on their test car they have had over 26 months and still no sign of drop off. The test car is washed every 3-4 weeks to simulate real world abuse.


----------

